# Explosion at T2 Labs Plant



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

There was a large explosion today at the T2 Labs plant in Jacksonville, Florida this afternoon. Emergency responders that the initial fireball was about 20 stories tall and debris continued to rain down in the area as long as 20-minutes after the explosion. hmy: I got a call regarding hazardous waste issues.

This lab was the largest manufacturer of Ecotane®, the trademark name for methylcyclopentadienyl manganese tricarbonyl which is basically the more environmentally friendly version of an octane booster.

The plant was completely demolished and the products consumed in the ensuing fire. It looks like the price of gas might be inching up just a little more ....

JR


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 19, 2007)

Holy crap, JR! I'm from J-action-ville, and my parents still live there. Do you know what part of town, or if any damage was done to the surrounding area?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 19, 2007)

Just talked to my folks...they are fine. It happened in a different part of town than they live in. Whew! She said three people died, 15 people were injured, and that three people are missing. She also said that windshields in cars within a mile of the plant were blown out!


----------



## C-Dog (Dec 19, 2007)

CNN Story


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

FLBuff said:


> Just talked to my folks...they are fine. It happened in a different part of town than they live in. Whew! She said three people died, 15 people were injured, and that three people are missing. She also said that windshields in cars within a mile of the plant were blown out!


Glad to hear your parents were okay! 

I am actually surprised that more people weren't hurt based on description of events and the BLEVEs that continued to propagate after the intial explosions. It will be interesting to see what the Chemical Safety Board finds in thier investigation. The only problem that I have is that CSB doesn't have the 'strength' of persuasion that the National Transportation Safety Board (NTSB) has to IMPLEMENT safer solutions.

I am still working on aspects of this case from a haz waste perspective.

JR


----------

